# Ghost Hunters at Buffalo Central Terminal



## dan72 (Sep 24, 2008)

This may or not be of interest, but the SciFi series Ghost Hunters is currently showing an episode where they investigate the Buffalo Central Terminal. Whether or not you believe in ghosts (I take the show with a grain of salt myself), it's pretty cool seeing the inside of that station. I was quite intrigued by it when I passed by it last year on Amtrak.

Dan


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 27, 2008)

I didn't even know Central Terminal was still standing! I knew the platforms were gone, but I thought that the building was also.


----------

